# Living and working in 489 visa in Australia



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

Dear All

It would be highly appriciated if someone could answer below queries regarding Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489).

I have ACS as Software Engineer and IELTS as W-6.5,R-8,S-7,L-7. And due to 0.5 miss on Writing I cannot get 60 marks. But my brother has a PR in Aus so I can apply for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) visa with his 10 points.
1. If I could not find Full Time work for 12 months, can this visa be extended.
2. Are my spouse and kids allowed to apply for PR independently without me.
3. Can my wife apply for PR independently (if she grated 489 through me).
4.While in Austrailia if a child is born what visa will he/she be given.
5. Do i get benefits like Education and Medical 
6. How easy to find a job there, 
7. If 20hr/week work is coverd does it matter if its at a part time place.




I know there are lots of Questions , I found it difficult to find online. So any help will be highly appriciated.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

1, the visa can be extended once but you can also take mire than one job to make up to full time hours. 

2, no your family can not apply independently. They are reliant on everyone, mainly you, meeting the requirements. 

3, no unless she qualifies for 189 or 190 in her own right.

4, the same visa you have. Once you have PR any children born will be citizens. 

5, no temp visa holders get no centrelink or medicare. Some states make you pay for school fir children and you are classed as international students for university fees.

6, depends on what you do and what you are willing to do. Only wanting specific jobs and rejecting all others will mean unemployment. 

7, as mentioned you can do 2, 3 jobs or even be self employed to make up full time hours.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

to shel

how 489 can be extended if cant fulfil condition to eligible for PR?


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

Chinthana11 Thanks a lot for the response. 
I got a clear understanding on all points. But I guess I didnt ask the 3rd question correctly.

If my wife stays in a designated area for 4 years and if she could find a job which is equivalent to full time work for more than 1 year; can she apply for PR by herself. 


Thanks 
Nuwan dammika


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

_shel

Thanks for ur response, It clears my doubts

Cheers
Nuwan


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

jayptl said:


> to shel
> 
> how 489 can be extended if cant fulfil condition to eligible for PR?


 You cant! I am recalling 475 rules opps. Now the 489 is 4yrs instead of 3 like the old provisional visa there is no extension. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

nuwan_dammika said:


> Chinthana11 Thanks a lot for the response.
> I got a clear understanding on all points. But I guess I didnt ask the 3rd question correctly.
> 
> If my wife stays in a designated area for 4 years and if she could find a job which is equivalent to full time work for more than 1 year; can she apply for PR by herself.
> ...


No you have to apply for a PR visa..if you do not qualify no one in your family qualifies. She is deoendant on you to remain here. Now if she can qualify in her own merits for a PR visa that is different but on shore visas are harder to get and she needs to fulfil all the qualification experience etc before she can apply. If your wife gets FT work all it means is that you have money coming into the family...it does not increase your PR chances.


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

Just one more question,
1. given that the visa is granted; can my family stay in designated area with out me ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

No, you all must comply with the terms of the visa. If you are not living in regional Australia your visa is liable to be cancelled which cancels your families visas. 

They have no path to apply to stay if you do not qualify or comply with your visa.


----------



## nuwan_dammika (Jan 10, 2012)

_shel said:


> No, you all must comply with the terms of the visa. If you are not living in regional Australia your visa is liable to be cancelled which cancels your families visas.
> 
> They have no path to apply to stay if you do not qualify or comply with your visa.



Hi _shel

My question is not about the path to PR, what I wanted to know is if I was granted 489 visa, can my family stay in Oz (within the conditions of 489) while i stay away from Oz. i.e. First first two years i stay away while my family stay in Oz, and for the last two years I join them. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

And the answer is still no. If DIBP or the state check up on you, which they do frequently, and find you are not using your visa it is liable for cancellation. Thus so are your families visas. Their visas are not stand alone, they are tied to yours. If you dont use it or comply with the terms you all lose them.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

*190..*



_shel said:


> And the answer is still no. If DIBP or the state check up on you, which they do frequently, and find you are not using your visa it is liable for cancellation. Thus so are your families visas. Their visas are not stand alone, they are tied to yours. If you dont use it or comply with the terms you all lose them.



Hi _shel,

Is the same condition applicable for 190 PR visa as well.. I mean , in our case I am primary applicant , but post initial PR validation , I will be staying outside Oz for some time while my husband will continue stay and work . I will join him later after few months..can there be any issues with this ??

Please guide...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Manju said:


> Hi _shel,
> 
> Is the same condition applicable for 190 PR visa as well.. I mean , in our case I am primary applicant , but post initial PR validation , I will be staying outside Oz for some time while my husband will continue stay and work . I will join him later after few months..can there be any issues with this ??
> 
> Please guide...


 No because 190 is a PR visa, you can do as you wish.

489 is a provisional visa with strict conditions to be met.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> No because 190 is a PR visa, you can do as you wish.
> 
> 489 is a provisional visa with strict conditions to be met.


Thanks _shel.... 

regards
Manju


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Dears, I need your opinion on an issue that I have. If me and my family were granted the 489 visa and we arrived..how can I invite my mother in law who is totally depends on my husband ? What will be the most shortest process to get her to SA with us?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

You cant. She may qualify for a visa in her own right but as a provisional visa holder you can not sponsor her for a parent visa or long stay tourist visa. 

She could apply for a standard tourist vusa but would only get 3 month visits with a no further stay. If she has no work back home she may even find it difficult to get that.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> You cant. She may qualify for a visa in her own right but as a provisional visa holder you can not sponsor her for a parent visa or long stay tourist visa.
> 
> She could apply for a standard tourist vusa but would only get 3 month visits with a no further stay. If she has no work back home she may even find it difficult to get that.


Oh god!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

If she is dependent you should have added her to your application.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> If she is dependent you should have added her to your application.


I already lodged. Included her as non migrating family member


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hedy said:


> I already lodged. Included her as non migrating family member


I actually was planning to apply for her a "489 visa subsequent entrant" but after am setteled in australia and we find jobs..home...etc


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Subsequent entrant is generally for spouse and children who are automatically your dependents. Other adults including parents are not automatically your dependents and you need to prove they are. The fact you will have been living in Australia and her not means you cant fully prove dependence unless one of you stays back with her. 

The fact you put her as non migrating dependent is good but that alone does not prove dependence or guarantee a visa for her. Cant say I've ever heard of someone bringing a parent as subsequent entrant.

Other dependent relatives
For any dependent relatives included in the visa application:

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/489.aspx

A completed Form 47A
evidence of the relationship between this applicant and you or your spouse (birth; marriage certificates, etc)
*evidence that this relative lives in your household*
evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application
if your relative has been widowed, divorced or is permanently separated a copy of any relevant death certificate, divorce decree absolute, or statutory declaration/separation certificate.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> Subsequent entrant is generally for spouse and children who are automatically your dependents. Other adults including parents are not automatically your dependents and you need to prove they are. The fact you will have been living in Australia and her not means you cant fully prove dependence unless one of you stays back with her.
> 
> The fact you put her as non migrating dependent is good but that alone does not prove dependence or guarantee a visa for her. Cant say I've ever heard of someone bringing a parent as subsequent entrant.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.. all the conditions actually apply on her, widowed, my husband is her only son, living with us, and most important she is very old and almost blind. 
I hope it would work, anyways, am not granted the visa yet. . Let us see how it can work


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

You dont understand. If you are in Australia just how will she be living in your home? It is an essential critetia of dependence.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> You dont understand. If you are in Australia just how will she be living in your home? It is an essential critetia of dependence.


I got you.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hedy said:


> I got you.


If her sister is an australian citizen , can this help? A remaining relative for example?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Hedy said:


> If her sister is an australian citizen , can this help? A remaining relative for example?


 Yes if she is truly a last remaining relative BUT you know this visa takes about 16 years to grant? She would also need to take a medical when she applies and again just before grant.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes if she is truly a last remaining relative BUT you know this visa takes about 16 years to grant? She would also need to take a medical when she applies and again just before grant.


Uff! 16 years.. the lady is 71 years old already  I guess I will seek a professional adviser when am on shore


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, I would like to know if we were granted the 489 visa .. after we all land, can my family go back home for few more months? Am the primary applicant and will be staying in SA, but my husband and young son will need to go back home again. Is this may disqualify their granted visa?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

No you can come and go as you please within the validity of the visa. Though you must stay long enough to qualify to apply for PR at some point as you know. 

If you go dont stay away too long as you dont know what may happen and you wouldnt want to be just short of having enough time living and working in the specified area when your visa is expiring. They can qualify on the back of you qualifying so long as they were not working or studying elsewhere in Australia.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> No you can come and go as you please within the validity of the visa. Though you must stay long enough to qualify to apply for PR at some point as you know.
> 
> If you go dont stay away too long as you dont know what may happen and you wouldnt want to be just short of having enough time living and working in the specified area when your visa is expiring. They can qualify on the back of you qualifying so long as they were not working or studying elsewhere in Australia.


Thank you.


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

hi,
need a pice of advise on IELTS.
I have R 7.5 L 7.5 S 7.5 but writing 6.
can i get points for this, i know not 10, like 5-8 points


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

ahamedmufa said:


> hi,
> need a pice of advise on IELTS.
> I have R 7.5 L 7.5 S 7.5 but writing 6.
> can i get points for this, i know not 10, like 5-8 points


Unfortunately no. Zero points


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

... Hell.. I hav to re do..

THANK YOU


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

ahamedmufa said:


> ... Hell.. I hav to re do..
> 
> THANK YOU


How many points u have without ielts?


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

Hedy said:


> Unfortunately no. Zero points


EOI, is it possible with 55 points?


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

Hedy said:


> How many points u have without ielts?


55..


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Hedy said:


> How many points u have without ielts?


hi Hedy, when you are planing to leave for adelaide?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

ahamedmufa said:


> 55..


Then apply for 190 SS.. it will give u the 5 points no need to redo the IELTS


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> hi Hedy, when you are planing to leave for adelaide?


By october or November maximum


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

Hedy said:


> Then apply for 190 SS.. it will give u the 5 points no need to redo the IELTS


Im trying for 489 family sponser. 55 points includes, 30 for age 15 for degree, 10 for sponser. That leaves me with no choice..
Any suggesitions?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ahamedmufa said:


> Im trying for 489 family sponser. 55 points includes, 30 for age 15 for degree, 10 for sponser. That leaves me with no choice..
> Any suggesitions?


7 Bands in IELTS!!?? 

WHAT SAY?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> 7 Bands in IELTS!!??
> 
> WHAT


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

ahamedmufa said:


> Im trying for 489 family sponser. 55 points includes, 30 for age 15 for degree, 10 for sponser. That leaves me with no choice..
> Any suggesitions?


Work Experience?


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

Hedy said:


> Work Experience?


Only hav 2 and a half years.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

ahamedmufa said:


> Only hav 2 and a half years.


Oh. Am afraid u have to redo the IELTS then


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

*hello shel*



_shel said:


> No, you all must comply with the terms of the visa. If you are not living in regional Australia your visa is liable to be cancelled which cancels your families visas.
> 
> They have no path to apply to stay if you do not qualify or comply with your visa.


i got 489 visa sponsored by southern inland nsw regional area.i am planning to fly in brisbane and stay there for a week to buy a car and meet some of my friends and drive to souhern inland region...can i arrive in brisbane other than the regional area..will it breach my visa condition.. i bought the ticket already flying on the 18th to brisbane..pls reply..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> i got 489 visa sponsored by southern inland nsw regional area.i am planning to fly in brisbane and stay there for a week to buy a car and meet some of my friends and drive to souhern inland region...can i arrive in brisbane other than the regional area..will it breach my visa condition.. i bought the ticket already flying on the 18th to brisbane..pls reply..


Cut paste answer! Do not post same question in different thread! 


> Dear fanofneymar,
> You are not a prisoner. You could tour and travel to and from anywhere in Australia. Your only visa condition is - Live and work in regional area which had nominated you. You have to understand " Live and Work".
> 
> You could land any state and drive back to your region.
> ...


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

It was not any cut paste answer..i was asking ..and you do not need to remind me that i am not a prisoner...
thank you muchly


----------



## Sanoj.mathew1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Do 489 visa holders get medicare card.???
Pls reply


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

No, temporary visa holders are not eligible for healthcare.


----------



## kiana (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi There,

I am holding 489 visa right now. I was living 2 years in regional area , but I fullfilled my one year full time job in two years also. I mean that I worked 7 months full time contract job, then I lost my job and for 2 months I did just casual job around 20 hours per week , then I found another contract full time job for 4 and half months . then my contract finished and I found another 2 months full time job through recruitment agency, but the problem of this 2 months job is that my payslip for 3 weeks is under 37.5 hours per week as a result of public holiday and recruitment agency didnt pay me for that. I was wonder can I apply for permanency in this sitution.
I appreciate your reply as soon as possible.


----------



## sunnyabat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi all
I am on 489 family sponsored visa since 5 august 2015 (victoria)
I will be highly obliged if you guys can assist me on few questions

1 does annual leave counts in 1 year of work experience ? If yes then for how many weeks
2 my pay slips say part time work but i get hours as full time worker so my annual leave will be counted ?

Waiting for the reply
Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

kiana said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am holding 489 visa right now. I was living 2 years in regional area , but I fullfilled my one year full time job in two years also. I mean that I worked 7 months full time contract job, then I lost my job and for 2 months I did just casual job around 20 hours per week , then I found another contract full time job for 4 and half months . then my contract finished and I found another 2 months full time job through recruitment agency, but the problem of this 2 months job is that my payslip for 3 weeks is under 37.5 hours per week as a result of public holiday and recruitment agency didnt pay me for that. I was wonder can I apply for permanency in this sitution.
> I appreciate your reply as soon as possible.


So you have 7 + 4.5 =11.5 month confirmed job for sure.

I would wait 1 more month so I have a full years work exp in Australia.


----------



## JYB (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi,
I have one question:
I have already made my application for 489 visa for Northern Inland, Regional NSW and expect to get it in the next few months.
Now, it is expected from me to move to the region in Australia in 3 months.
My dependents : 1 son is in 3rd year of Engineering study in India, hence he can only make landing in Australia, but will have to return to complete his study, for the next 2 years.
Similarly, my daughter is in 2nd year of Engineering and in the same way she will also have to return to India, after landing in Australia, to complete her Bachelors for the next 3 years.
I and my wife can move and stay and work in the region for the next four years. 

Now, in this situation, will my children also get PR along with me, when I apply for it after completion of my required stay and work in the regional area.
Please advise.


----------



## hmdali88 (Oct 14, 2016)

I have received subclass 489 nomination under Accountant (Generel) category from NT. I have few questions regarding this if anyone can help me out.
1. Where can i work in NT under this visa (What i have heard i cannot work in Darwin)
2. Are there any accountant jobs available in the area.
3. Are there any asia communities living in the areas.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Can anybody help to clear the doubts?

1. What is the definition of fulltime work , Just no of hours OR salaried weekly employee?
2. Can i take my family after getting PR 887, however i will make a required one time entry of my family with me.OR they need to stay with me for whole period to get PR.
3. Can we do other jobs ( not as per our skills) to get PR.

please reply . I am waiting for my Visa grant 489. So want to claify before i reach australia.


----------



## smartycd (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Group Members,

We already been granted QLD SS 489 visa for regional area. I am planning to migrate with my wife and 3 years old daughter.

Now my main questions are as follows:

1. My sister is staying at Melbourne. Initially, could my wife do some temporary cash-on-hand jobs (BTW she did job as a beautician and hair-dresser here)there while I find some job in Sunshine Coast/Toowoomba?

2. At the time of 887 visa, suppose my wife will fulfill conditions of 12 months full-time job, can we place PR file based on her as a primary candidate?

Please guide me as this move is BLIND-GAME for me and would like to take calculative steps.

Thanks


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

smartycd said:


> Hi Group Members,
> 
> We already been granted QLD SS 489 visa for regional area. I am planning to migrate with my wife and 3 years old daughter.
> 
> ...


1. Visa condition has restrictions. We (primary and dependents) cannot live, work and study on non-regional areas. If DIBP finds out, visa can be annulled or may have problems while lodging 887 visa later. 
2. I think primary applicant for both 489 and 887 should be same. 
Hope it helps. I am also in same boat.


----------



## smartycd (Oct 7, 2016)

peedus said:


> 1. Visa condition has restrictions. We (primary and dependents) cannot live, work and study on non-regional areas. If DIBP finds out, visa can be annulled or may have problems while lodging 887 visa later.
> 2. I think primary applicant for both 489 and 887 should be same.
> Hope it helps. I am also in same boat.


Hi Peedus,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Well actually for your help, for second points, I read somewhere y'day that at the time of 887 secondary applicant can become primary applicant if he/she fulfill both requirements.

As per your timeline, if you claim 70 points then I think you can wait for direct visa 189 which will give you full benefits.

Again thanks

Be in contact as there may be lot of queries for all of us before new move


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

smartycd said:


> Hi Peedus,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Well actually for your help, for second points, I read somewhere y'day that at the time of 887 secondary applicant can become primary applicant if he/she fulfill both requirements.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I went through the DIBP website about requirements for 887 and you are right. According to it -

*You might be able to get this visa if you:

are in Australia
+hold a 
*Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
*Skilled Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495)
*Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 496)
*Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 475 or 487)
or
*Bridging visa A or Bridging visa B after applying for a subclass 495, 487 or 489 visa
+have lived in a specified regional area of Australia​ for at least two years
+have worked full time in a specified regional area for at least one year
+meet health and character requirements.* 

According to which, regardless of previous visa application, any person holding one of the above visa fulfilling other condition can apply for it. It sure means, anyone can apply.

Regarding 189 visa, my occupation is not in SOL and as of now only SA is giving nominations if I have high points(80 including nomination). Queensland was my only option back in June when I applied.

Thank you. Keep in touch.


----------



## ARUNGH123 (May 25, 2018)

*WORKING HOURS/contract for 489 visa*

Hi everyone,
I am in dilemma. I am working in a part time contact role but get full time hours..does that fulfill requirement for 489 to 887 visa or not? I can submit my payslip to verify my working hours.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

ARUNGH123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in dilemma. I am working in a part time contact role but get full time hours..does that fulfill requirement for 489 to 887 visa or not? I can submit my payslip to verify my working hours.
> 
> ...




You just have to fulfill 35 hours per week for one year. Doesn’t matter if it’s contractual or temporary or part time. Just the 35 hours mark. Make sure you also paying the taxes which will make this legal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi, I read your text.

I am planning to move Northern Inland area soon under 489 visa. I have following query if you can answer of that
1. I am a civil engg, Is there construction of building going on there ?
2. Is this area good for family or good my children education, both are under 5 age.
3. Going under 489 visa for Northern Inland is advisable as per your experience because you already moved there?

You text will help me.


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have 489 visa and I must work in regional area for one year, if i prove it then i am allowed to work in cities as well. So,I want to work as independent contractor as software developer. I want to provide my services remotely to Malaysian client. 

Question 1: Is this acceptable and no obligation later ,If my client offer 17.50 Aud per hour ( which is less according to the hourly rate in QLD for a developer) ?

Question 2: Will it be considered full time work for me If i work 40 hours per week on 17.50 aud per hour 

Question 3: I meet working hour condition but i do not meet mini pay requirement according to (https://calculate.fairwork.gov.au/findyouraward ) This kind of job acceptable to show in future as full time work ? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

*Less hourly rate*

For online job we might not get salary rate as per AU rules.
So my question is, working 35 hr/wk for one year but on less salary is acceptable? can i apply for PR later ?


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Guys
Any Civil/Structural Engg in this forum.
I want to know about the status of construction in Northern Inland. Will I get the job of Construction Project manager there ?

Tks
Harish


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

Smarffy said:


> You just have to fulfill 35 hours per week for one year. Doesn’t matter if it’s contractual or temporary or part time. Just the 35 hours mark. Make sure you also paying the taxes which will make this legal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For online job we might not get salary rate as per AU rules.
So my question is, working 35 hr/wk for one year but on less salary is acceptable? can i apply for PR later ?


----------

